# 1950s Schwinn jaguar



## cl222 (Jan 23, 2013)

*1959 Schwinn jaguar*

Just sharing pictures of my newest restoration project.
Before




After 





Still getting parts for it here and there but its nice the way it is right now.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice transformation .
Why anyone would paint those racks. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice transformation! Did you bend the rack so it wouldn't rub on the seat springs?


----------



## cl222 (Jan 24, 2013)

The rack was not savable and had to be replaced and the new one for some reason was different.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2013)

cl222 said:


> The rack was not savable and had to be replaced and the new one for some reason was different.




Ya, those repop Schwinn racks are a POS. I have a couple and a total mounting modification needs to be done.


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 24, 2013)

*Huh????*

You have done a great job with this bike. But a lot of things dont make sense. You claim its a 50's bike but you made it look like a 62 . The racks are incorrect on both versions. Here is my 62 Jaguar. Its all correct. I mean no disrespect.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaguars rule! Great job!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> You have done a great job with this bike. But a lot of things dont make sense. You claim its a 50's bike but you made it look like a 62 . The racks are incorrect on both versions. Here is my 62 Jaguar. Its all correct. I mean no disrespect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85881




It was not a correct restoration so i do agree with you but it still looks good. Yours looks very good AND is all correct. Also some of the parts that are on mine are repops which include the racks and reflector. Most of everything else is an original part... I am still missing some of things for it too. Another thing i forgot to add is the serial number tells that it was made in December of 1959. I have all of the original parts too so i don't feel bad about putting on repops because i know if i want to i can slap on the original parts instead. I have edited this 5 times because i keep forgetting to add things...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

amazing!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a GREAT looking bike!!! You did great!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope you won't be to disappointed, but a Schwinn with December serial numbered frame would be the next year's model. Your Jag is 1960. A serial number does not tell you the build date of a bike, just the day it was conceived. Check your crank casting and maybe the rear hub for a closer estimate of when your bike was actually built. I would bet that your crank has a 60 casting date.


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> I hope you won't be to disappointed, but a Schwinn with December serial numbered frame would be the next year's model. Your Jag is 1960. A serial number does not tell you the build date of a bike, just the day it was conceived. Check your crank casting and maybe the rear hub for a closer estimate of when your bike was actually built. I would bet that your crank has a 60 casting date.




No disappointment. I already knew it might be a 1960 model.


----------



## cl222 (Feb 26, 2013)

*just remembered serial number was a 58 num.*



GTs58 said:


> I hope you won't be to disappointed, but a Schwinn with December serial numbered frame would be the next year's model. Your Jag is 1960. A serial number does not tell you the build date of a bike, just the day it was conceived. Check your crank casting and maybe the rear hub for a closer estimate of when your bike was actually built. I would bet that your crank has a 60 casting date.




I don't know why I just remembered but I had already counted for the year ahead and forgot that I did. To be sure I checked again and it was a 58 serial number.


----------

